# pistol holister for scoped ruger redhawk 9.5"(left handed)BANDOLIER TYPE



## 44mags (Jul 12, 2008)

Need A Bandolier Type Pistol Hositer For A Ruger Super Redhawk W-9.5"barrel Thats Scoped For Left Hand Draw! Can Find Rt.hands All Day Long But No Left Hands. Been Using Universal One Thats About Wore Out. WOULD LIKE LEATHER. BUT NOT A MUST.  IF ANYBODY CAN HELP SEND PM. ALSO DOES ANY BODY TRIED THE BIANCHI TYPE BANDOLIER HUSH RIG , WHATS YA REVIEWS !


----------



## Grumpyhtr (Jul 12, 2008)

good luck!!! i have a S&W 686 with 8 3/8's barrel unscoped and haven't been able to find one.like you said can find righties all-day long.but they just don't fill the need.i use a rht-hand "Uncle Mike's" worn backwards on my left-hand side.
I was told by a salesperson @ Wilder's(in gun dept.)that they just don't make them.I can't even find one for my 9mm taurus PT111!
I've been looking for and wanting one of those paddle rigs inside the pants.Guess what?Was told "Good-luck",cause their not made for lefties.You'd think that in this day and age the hunting industry would realize we lefties exist and spend lots "O"Money too!! If you do find a reasonable priced holster for either of mine let me know and I'll do the same for you!Goodluck this upcoming season.
                                                                      Grmpyhtr


----------



## 44mags (Jul 13, 2008)

i here ya, we leftys need to find companys to make left handed stuff & have a web site that sells only for leftys,we could get rich.


----------



## cade.patterson (Jul 13, 2008)

Cabela's sells some that might work, but I'm not sure if they are exactly what you're looking for.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...a=left handed bandolier holster&cm_ite=netcon


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 13, 2008)

I have an Uncle Mikes left handed bandelero type, but its in cordura, or whatever the nylon material is.

Holds my .445 Superman, 10 barrel fine.

I ordered it from Uncle Mike's.


----------



## 44mags (Jul 14, 2008)

thanksfor info, like to know who ya talk to at uncle mikes, i called an they said did not sell left handed bandelero nor could not even make one under sep. order


----------



## 44mags (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks, for web site, abaco24 , i will ck it out, maybe thay can help me out,thanks again 44


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 15, 2008)

The holster that I am currently using is a Uncle Mikes Sidekick No. 4.  Currently carrying a Dan Wesson .445 with 10 inch barrel.

It is underarm, not bandelero.  I have a bandelero around here somewhere, because I used it with a scoped Ruger Mark 1.  Only holster I could find for it.  Now that was probably 20 years ago or more, so maybe the memory of it has faded from the Uncle Mikes brain.


----------



## 44mags (Jul 18, 2008)

I here ya on th faded, called again and talk to a lady in cust. service with same old we make in rt. but not left. They do make in shoulder type in left. tryed one from a friend but with a 9.5" barr. pistol was a pain to me to try to hunt with. like the bandolier type mulch better. some one told me to find some one that makes or repairs saddles an they might be able to make me one but have not had mulch luck at that either. GUESS US SOUTH -PAWS ARE HARD TO PLEASE. at least per my better half says!! I told her she would"nt a lefty living in a righty world.  ( I"ll take that back , I whisperd that to her!! Deer season just around the corner ya-no )  Thanks All---44


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 18, 2008)

Only one place for you to go...www.levergunleather.com
Lever is a great guy and does awesome work.  I ordered a custom RH cross draw holster from him today with my initials on it for $81 and that included the shipping.  

The man is a true artist with leather.


----------



## contender* (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't beat this one for 30 bux plus shipping. I know you said leather but I'm betting the only way you get leather is a custom...http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...pla=left hand bandolier holster&cm_ite=netcon
They have three sizes. I use the uncle mikes #4 scoped for my 12" contenders but I'm a righty.


----------



## 44mags (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for th info. & web sites , I"ll ck. it out. Thinks again-44


----------



## 44mags (Aug 11, 2008)

Bump


----------

